# H.R. 3829 (Anti-Hunting bill before Congress right now!)



## mesquitecountry (Oct 8, 2007)

I created a petition that opposes H.R. 3829. Sign up now it's confidential and free. Dont let Anti's win!

http://www.petitiononline.com/HR3829/petition.html




You can go to www.house.gov to find your representatives! Tell them to vote no!

Here is the link to the bill on gov track!

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill...bill=h110-3829

Dont let this one slip away from us!


Anti Hunting organizations are trying to take away our Hunting rights. This bill currently says they are banning only exotics. Which will include all hog hunting! We all know that sleezy politics might get this bill changed to eliminate hunting all together. This is a US wide bill. Go out and fight for your right to hunt!

Pass this on to every hunter you know. Let's get the word out across the U.S. in one day to bring the fight back to the ANTI's. If you want your kids to hunt one day then this bill must be brought to it's knees! Sticky if we can mods!


----------



## mesquitecountry (Oct 8, 2007)

help me keep this to the top!


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

your link to the bill doesn't work..fyi...


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Has anyone notified the NRA, NMLRA, and such?

Make this a worthwhile battle instead of just 188 signatures.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok... I knew I shouldn't have signed this....

MY BAD.... Next time, how about publishing the whole text of something.

A BILL

To amend title 18, United States Code, to prohibit certain interstate conduct relating to exotic animals.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled,

SECTION 1. SHORT TITLE.

This Act may be cited as the `Sportsmanship in Hunting Act of 2007'.

SEC. 2. TRANSPORT OR POSSESSION OF EXOTIC ANIMALS FOR PURPOSES OF KILLING OR INJURING THEM.

(a) In General- Chapter 3 of title 18, United States Code, is amended by adding at the end the following:

`Sec. 49. Exotic animals

`(a) Prohibition- Whoever, in or affecting interstate or foreign commerce, knowingly transfers, transports, or possesses a confined exotic animal, for the purposes of allowing the killing or injuring of that animal for entertainment or for the collection of a trophy, shall be fined under this title, imprisoned not more than 1 year, or both.

`(b) Definitions- In this section--

`(1) the term `confined exotic animal' means a mammal of a species not indigenous to the United States, that has been held in captivity--

`(A) the majority of the animal's life; or

`(B) a period of 1 year; and

`(2) the term `captivity' does not include any period during which an animal lives as it would in the wild--

`(A) surviving primarily by foraging for naturally occurring food;

`(B) roaming at will over an open area of not less than 1,000 acres; and

`(C) having the opportunity to avoid hunters.'.

(b) Conforming Amendment- The table of sections at the beginning of chapter 3 of title 18, United States Code, is amended by adding at the end the following new item:

`49. Exotic animals.'.


This is a penned animal bill and I for one don't feel badly about protection for animals held for slaughter without means of escape.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## bob1961 (Dec 11, 2003)

as big as this type of hunting in texas is i don't see it getting through or passed....even the idiots at P.E.T.A. will know the outcome of banning hunting all together....i saw an interesting piece on tv about internet petitions in that they don't hold much power because they don't have the peoples signatures as they would be signing them in person....that alot of them have been loaded with just names and addresses from phone book sources to pad the numbers of signatures in them....it's a shame that people don't worry more about important things in this country like health care or the homeless and such..................bob

....


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Think what you will about homeless or healthcare and think about hunting. Whatever your sentiment about peta, think about how this bill got back on track. Whether you endorse gallery hunting or not, and I abhor the practice, upon further reflection, we have idiots in congress, and you cannot trust them to protect our freedoms or to even be able to think ahead of consequences.

PETA never gives up. PETA never stops their relentless onslaught on our rights. Hunters don't have the same constitutional makeup as do the anti's, that's why we are losing.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 7, 2006)

mesquitecountry said:


> I created a petition that opposes H.R. 3829. Sign up now it's confidential and free. Dont let Anti's win!


Question: If you are so convinced you are in the right, why is it 'confidential'? Why not be proud to put your name where your beliefs lie?

In my estimation, killing a captive animal isn't hunting. it's cowardice.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Because there are a lot of people who oppose this type of bill but don't want to be harrassed by animal Rights whackos.... and they do harrass..


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 7, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> Because there are a lot of people who oppose this type of bill but don't want to be harrassed by animal Rights whackos.... and they do harrass..


Sorry. I understand what you're saying but I can't agree. Whatever happened to 'stand up and be counted'?

In my opinion anonymous support is no support at all.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

its good that there are those of us that will stand up to be counted, but there are many who don't. Not everyone has your courage, but I don't care. I want their vote, as secret as that turns out to be. Its the middle 60% that we are vying for, and if we can get their support loudly or quietly, I graciously accept it. It's the willing who lead the way for the timid, so be proud of what you do, you'd be surprised of the number of hidden that follow... :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------

